# Cadet Bone Spurs



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In a Senate-floor speech Saturday, Sen. Tammy Duckworth (D-Ill.) blasted President Trump as a "five-deferment draft dodger" and accused him of trying to bait North Korea into a war, putting both the military and the national security of the United States at risk.

It was a moment of fire for Duckworth, a veteran who lost both of her legs in 2004 while serving in the Iraq War, and who has advocated for military and disability issues since she was elected to national public office in 2012.

Duckworth said Saturday her speech was prompted by a tweet Trump had posted Saturday morning accusing Democrats of "holding our Military hostage" to have "unchecked illegal immigration." The tweet was just one of many partisan attacks Trump launched over the weekend trying to blame Democrats for a congressional budget stalemate that had led to a shutdown of the federal government.

"I spent my entire adult life looking out for the well-being, the training, the equipping of the troops for whom I was responsible," Duckworth continued. "Sadly, this is something the current occupant of the Oval Office does not seem to care to do - and I will not be lectured about what our military needs by a five-deferment draft dodger."

Duckworth saved her zinger for the end, a dig at the medical reason Trump has claimed was why he was able to avoid military service for the fifth time.

"And I have a message for 'Cadet Bone Spurs,' " Duckworth said. "If you cared about our military, you'd stop baiting Kim Jong Un into a war that could put 85,000 American troops, and millions of innocent civilians, in danger."

This guy just doesn't know when to shut up. Senators made the deal......where was the great negotiator? "Negotiating with Trump is like negotiating with jello." :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> In a Senate-floor speech Saturday, Sen. Tammy Duckworth (D-Ill.) blasted President Trump as a "five-deferment draft dodger" and accused him of trying to bait North Korea into a war, putting both the military and the national security of the United States at risk.


 I wonder if she is aware this is the first time North Korea has talked to South Korea and they are in the Olympics together. I think the pressure from Trump was just what he needed.



> Duckworth saved her zinger for the end, a dig at the medical reason Trump has claimed was why he was able to avoid military service for the fifth time.


 Not much of a zinger. I had friends who tried to enlist and they would not let them in because they had flat feet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > In a Senate-floor speech Saturday, Sen. Tammy Duckworth (D-Ill.) blasted President Trump as a "five-deferment draft dodger" and accused him of trying to bait North Korea into a war, putting both the military and the national security of the United States at risk.
> 
> 
> I wonder if she is aware this is the first time North Korea has talked to South Korea and they are in the Olympics together. I think the pressure from Trump was just what he needed.
> ...


Schumer said Trump walked away. Everyone else at that meeting says it was not true. Schumer went to Trump with the bill containing many more demands so the deal fell through. Schumer wanted it to fall through. They say they want a clean DACA bill. They can get amnesty for the young illegal immigrants in the blink of an eye if they stop chain immigration and the immigration lottery. Simple. The democrats closed the gov. They have done it before, but before they successfully blamed the republicans. I think this time it's clear to 80% of the Americans that Schumer is the reason the gov closed down. Some are to partisan to admit it, but they know it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Dem closed the government down????? Not hardly. Rep. couldn't even get all of their members to keep it open. They could have passed the measure to keep it open if they had all voted to keep it open. There were enough Dems who voted yes to get to 60 to keep it open.

I'm sure Duckworth knows that No.and So. Korea are talking. This is not the first time. I believe it happened in 2012. This was totally them. Trump has done nothing but inflame the situation. His Sec of State Tillerson has tried to get dialogue going, And Trump has cut him off at the knees.

Duckworth is right.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

If you don't think the shut down was just a dog and pony show by Shummer..... then why is it over now? What did they really gain for DACA or any of the other issues he was going on about? A deadline change? Is that making progress for DACA?

Honestly they did this just to make the president look bad and the republicans to look bad. It was all strictly political and trying to help mid term elections. That was it. This is what is wrong with our current political parties. This is just an example that the Democrat leadership did. Just like Pelosi grandstanding and all of her little comments. Anything to put them in the spotlight. I have also read some reports that the whole "S-Hole" is completely false and that Durbin made it up or to give him the benefit of the doubt... paraphrased and turned it into his own words. But again I read this on some very slanted websites so I am only taking it with a grain of salt.

This is examples of the Dems..... but I know we can point to the other side as well for grandstanding and politicing. Again this is what is wrong with our country. It isn't and US vs Them. The constitution starts... WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck,

Sure looked to me that like the head dog in this dog and pony show was McConnel. After all is the leader of the majority party who control everything in all parts of the Federal government.. Surprised that he didn't go for the "nuclear" option like Trump wanted him to do. Typical Trump.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not so sure McConnel and Shumer are not on the same side. I don't think either one gives a hoot about the dreamers so much as making Trump look bad. They think Washington belongs to the establishment. They don't see themselves as governing, they think they rule. Arrogant suckers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think you are probably right. To much power for McConnel and Shumer. The government is not meant to be run by 2 people. No debate,closed door meetings of a few people. It's about time the middle of both parties get together and form their own group to try to get things done.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I agree with you on McConnel as well. Both of them like to grandstand. The party's are too far apart. Need more moderates in Washington. Then we will see common good for our country. Not lopsided my way or the highway type thinking.

Just read this article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

In it Manchin talks about how his party is going the wrong way and so is Washington in general. How he doesn't like to work there anymore and has lost faith and hope... Until the "common sense coalition" got the ball rolling on the re-opening. Love to hear those terms. It is what is needed in Washington "common sense". :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In today's world with the two party system of perverts and money worshipers I think we should start to refer to it as " uncommon sense".

It sucks when I can't vote for one party because their platform of gay marriage and abortion just to name two things is in direct conflict with God. It forces me to vote for those who worship money. My preference was Cruz, but he pandered to the ranchers and would destroy the American hunting tradition by turning over federal public land to the states. He doesn't care because he seen dollars for the states as they sold it. There was no respect for the constitution of those states that spell out they would never have that land. He may be a constitutional lawyer, but he only respects it when it's good for some kind of money making business. I would have had to vote for him rather than oppose God.


----------

